# atv location in 6X12 enclosed trailer



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 6X12 single axle enclosed trailer and I'm in the process of customizing into a goose trailer. I'd like to put the atv in last, after all other gear is in, being able to remove it as soon as I open the back door. It has a side door toward the front, as well. The question I have is "can I put my atv in the rear of the trailer or should I park it in the front, closer to the tongue?" Just worried about "waggling" down the highway if its in the rear of the trailer. Anyone have experience with this issue? The atv is a 400cc. 
Thanks.


----------



## gooseman50 (Jan 22, 2013)

I usually center the weight over the axle.


----------



## berganser (Feb 9, 2013)

If you put enough weight over the toungue you should be ok. Depends on how you go about building your goose setup inside.
If not you will get some swaying. If your worried, have your ATV upfront middle and build down the sides or ATV off to one side or the other and build down the sides.
it'll work out for ya, may take some time until youfigure out wht you wnat to do.

So what did you decide to do?


----------



## hanover hydro (Jul 23, 2011)

here you go


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

I decided to put the atv in the back of trailer. With most of the weight over the rear axle I am fine. I bulit a removable shelf system above the fourwheeler to store two sleds and blinds. I also installed 2 shelves in front end and a "hanger" system for 12 slot fullbody bags with cago netting to keep them from swinging and falling around while driving. Putting in LED lights today. Have to be ready for first goose trip in a few weeks! Pics coming soon.


----------

